# Barney Isn't Well



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have just been cleaning them out stroking and playing with them. Barney went off for a drink of water and then I heard this awful noise and it was causing him to twitch quite severely, he was shaking his head too. I think he was sneezing. He did have a strand of hay on his head which he shook off during his episode.

We are off to the vets got an emergency appointment for 8:00 this evening.

Hubby is fuming because he is eating and now appears to be relaxing. I said no way can I go to bed without having him checked. He is saying there is nothing wrong with him. I said may be not but I'm not a vet.

Must dash now though.


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

hope barney is ok and do keep us updated with how he got on .fingers crossed hes ok .


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I wonder what's wrong with poor Barney. Keep us posted!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed nothing's wrong with him xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there.

how did Barney get on? Do hope he is OK.

We once had a rabbit choke - by grabbing a pellet, running away, and jumping into her hutch.

I wonder if Barney did something like that?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

The vet isn't sure at all what the problem was, she checked his ears to start with as I suggested perhaps an ear infection or something irritating him. His ears are clear.

There was a strand of hay on his head which could have irritated his nose, but I have never heard a rabbit sneeze. The vet said they can and they can sneeze quite violently.

She did notice a very slight head tilt on arrival and checked his teeth, they are fine. She checked what I feed them on and I told her. She suggested no pellets as he could do with losing a bit of weight, he is down to 4.10k. I told her he has lost quite a bit as he was a little over 6k at one point. She asked about how much exercise he gets and we explained the size of their housing plus they get exercise in the garden too.

The vet did mention a parasite that gets into their brain and spine but his head tilt was extremely mild and he was holding his head fine as the examination progressed. She told us to monitor him over the next few days. I asked about medication just in case it was a parasite. She didn't think it was a parasite as this is something they can be born with or can catch from another rabbit, as we have had Betty for over a year the vet felt it best to monitor him over the next few days but she would give us the 28 day treatment if we wanted to just in case. It was difficult to know what to do for the best.

Overall he is fit and healthy, his chest is clear and his heart is fine.

I brought him into the kitchen when we got home and took the opportunity of grooming him, and stroking him. He was fine. I have put him back in his hutch now. He is eating and drinking okay, and seems to be fine, I will keep an eye on him. 

Gees I wasn't sure what was happening with him, I wondered if he was fitting. 

Hubby seemed fuming that we were taking him to the vets. Ranting no more pets after these. It all came out in the wash, he was worried.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You were right to take him.

Vet was talking about EC (E cunniculi)

This explains it well.

Rabbit Care | E cuniculi in rabbits | Vets Now | VetsNow


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Summersky said:


> You were right to take him.
> 
> Vet was talking about EC (E cunniculi)
> 
> ...


Should I get the treatment just in case? or rather if you were in my shoes would you get the treatment. All it would take is a phone call or would you monitor for a few days?

I have been with them both from 5:00am and both appear to be fine. Both are eating well eager for their breakfast which is fresh veg - wild rocket this morning.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Should I get the treatment just in case? or rather if you were in my shoes would you get the treatment. All it would take is a phone call or would you monitor for a few days?
> 
> I have been with them both from 5:00am and both appear to be fine. Both are eating well eager for their breakfast which is fresh veg - wild rocket this morning.


If I tell you that all of our (mostly elderly) rabbits are on at least one medication, you can guess which way I would go.

Antibiotics (in case of ear problem) and long term Panacur (but with no real guarantee)

Can I suggest you PM Bernie (Stormythai), for an expert opinion and advice?

The rabbit we adopted years ago with untreated head tilt turned out to have a long term ear infection, and responded to a battery of antibiotics. She went on to lead a good quality life.

Perhaps describe to Bernie what you saw before you took him to the vets, his head tilt and what the vet said.

See what she recommends.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

sskmick said:


> Should I get the treatment just in case? or rather if you were in my shoes would you get the treatment. All it would take is a phone call or would you monitor for a few days?
> 
> I have been with them both from 5:00am and both appear to be fine. Both are eating well eager for their breakfast which is fresh veg - wild rocket this morning.


Sorry to hear that Barney isn't 100% 

If the vet is suggesting EC then yes, yes and yes again to doing a 28 day panacur run with BOTH rabbits (no point in just treating one).
You don't have to get the panacur from the vets, it is much cheaper elsewhere and you are better to go for the liquid dog version as it is easier to administer and much more cost effective when treating for EC.

You won't cause any adverse effects from treating with panacur, but you could stop a potentially life threatening illness from getting worse, so for me when EC is mentioned then everyone is treated as a matter of course. Anyone can carry and transfer EC, including yourself so it isn't an illness to be messed with IMO.

As for the sneezing it could have been a one off, but it's worth keeping an eye out just in case his tooth roots are causing him issues.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Sorry to hear that Barney isn't 100%
> 
> If the vet is suggesting EC then yes, yes and yes again to doing a 28 day panacur run with BOTH rabbits (no point in just treating one).
> You don't have to get the panacur from the vets, it is much cheaper elsewhere and you are better to go for the liquid dog version as it is easier to administer and much more cost effective when treating for EC.
> ...


Great advice as ever.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> Sorry to hear that Barney isn't 100%
> 
> If the vet is suggesting EC then yes, yes and yes again to doing a 28 day panacur run with BOTH rabbits (no point in just treating one).
> You don't have to get the panacur from the vets, it is much cheaper elsewhere and you are better to go for the liquid dog version as it is easier to administer and much more cost effective when treating for EC.
> ...


No problem I will get that sorted straightaway, it may be cheaper elsewhere but how quick would I be able to get it from the internet. I am going to ring the vets and get enough for both of them.

The liquid sounds better, do I use a syringe? I have a very small one. I think that's will be the only way I will be sure they both get their proper doses.

The tooth roots explains a bit more too. They want to see him again in six weeks, to recheck his teeth. tbh in six weeks I will take him to the Harrogate vet. If he needs any dental work I have a lot more confidence with the Harrogate vet.

Barney is 5 1/2 years old. I got myself all mixed up last year when our local vets were reluctant to neuter him. I thought he was a year younger for some reason. Our grandson is 8 and he wasn't quite 2 when they got Barney.

Fortunately Barney's head position and ears are straight and he appears bright.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

sskmick said:


> No problem I will get that sorted straightaway, it may be cheaper elsewhere but how quick would I be able to get it from the internet. I am going to ring the vets and get enough for both of them.
> 
> The liquid sounds better, do I use a syringe? I have a very small one. I think that's will be the only way I will be sure they both get their proper doses.
> 
> ...


This company offer fast delivery (I normally receive goods within 48 hours of ordering) https://www.viovet.co.uk/Panacur_Oral_Suspension_for_Dogs_Cats/c90/?sct_t=1408730696&sct_q=panacur&sct_r=3 
The dosage is 0.2ml per kg for the 10% solution. I find it easiest to syringe straight into the mouth to make sure they receive the full dosage.

It's good that his head tilt is gone, I would probably get his ears checked out at Harrogate just to completely rule out an ear infection.

I would still give a full 28 day course or panacur (bleaching the enclosure on days 21 and 28) to both rabbits even tho his tilt seems to have subsided for now as you know by now, with rabbits it's best to be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> This company offer fast delivery (I normally receive goods within 48 hours of ordering) https://www.viovet.co.uk/Panacur_Oral_Suspension_for_Dogs_Cats/c90/?sct_t=1408730696&sct_q=panacur&sct_r=3
> The dosage is 0.2ml per kg for the 10% solution. I find it easiest to syringe straight into the mouth to make sure they receive the full dosage.
> 
> It's good that his head tilt is gone, I would probably get his ears checked out at Harrogate just to completely rule out an ear infection.
> ...


I will order this, the vets were a waste of space. The vet we saw is off now until Tuesday, and she didn't write up full notes, so basically we have to take him back - they couldn't even tell me how much the panacur would be from them and apparently they don't have it in stock either.

I have wrote your instructions down as threads soon get lost.

It's ordered

Many thanks


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry guys just one more question how many doses do I give per day?

I bought a really thin syringe today only 30p from Boots, this has the measurement guide I need for them.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

One dose per day


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

StormyThai said:


> One dose per day


Sorry for being a pain, I just want to get things right.

I, well we, hubby and me have bought them both a couple of new toys. I chose a Willow ball and a fitness ball. Hubby chose one of those green plastic expanding tunnels. We got Barney one when he was a baby. Also bought them a salad bowl. Just to add some new interest for them.

The Fitness ball was a great hit both of them were getting stuck into that. However Barney has now lost interest and has gone to the top part of his hutch to lay down. I know during the day that isn't unusual but there are lots of new things for him to explore and Betty is taking advantage of it whereas he has lost interest - could be his age could be he isn't 100%.

I'm going to do a bit of gardening and then I intend to let them out again see if that perks him up a bit.

The medication isn't due until Tuesday no doubt because of the Bank Holiday. Obviously if I see any signs of him tilting his head, scratching his ears or he holds an ear low, or has a sneezing and/or twitching episode again I will contact the Harrogate vets immediately. I just have more confidence in them than our local vets, where the buns are concerned.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Barney has been showing interest in the new toys, Betty was running through the new tunnel and Barney was repositioning it for her. Her reaction was really comical, like where am I. They both love the fitness ball.

I feel a bit happier with him now, I'm not as worried.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He has bundles of energy this morning, doing zoomies round his run, eager for breakfast (they were both excited). I let them both out to play in the garden, Barney went straight to the cat pen and the boys (cats) were all nose to nose with him. It really was as though they were all greeting each other.

Barney will often lay down at the side of the pen with usually Bellini (Ragdoll) laying at the side of him. That didn't happen this morning Barney was too busy filling his face with grass drizzled with morning dew/or rain and jumping on and off the retaining wall.

I feel a bit pathetic now, but you do know when a pet isn't 100% and I know from this forum rabbits can go downhill very quick.

Off to let them out again with hubby so I can give their hutches and run a thorough weekend clean.


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Thats great that he is zooming about  I think its better to ere on the side of caution with bunnies :thumbsup:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Glad to hear his is better today.
My Stuart had head tilt -it was awful but he fully recovered.
I have separated him straight away from
Funky as EC can spread By urine so
Please use disposable gloves while cleaning
Barney. Stuart was straight on panacur 28 days course. He was in spare room in small cage set up with towel and hay in the middle with bowl for water and
Bowl with food in the middle as well-he could only hop on one side as his head was very bad tilted. I was with him 24/7 for first 9 days to make sure than whenever he was in his back he could go back on feet otherwise I was there to help him.
He Spent two days at vet and when they let me
To take him home -they thought he wasn't going to survive -that was Friday and Monday we went for check and he was much better. Vet couldn't believe it how much quicker he started recovering at home. I was with him at l time, sleeping, watching movies, didn't go to work for few days. I never have shown him that I was upset as he would pick up on my emotions -I get along with it. It is awful to watch and see them struggle but they can get fully recover.i will keep my fingers crossed for Barney!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> Glad to hear his is better today.
> My Stuart had head tilt -it was awful but he fully recovered.
> I have separated him straight away from
> Funky as EC can spread By urine so
> ...


First of all a big hello, I haven't seen you on here for a little while.

Barney seems absolutely fine now to be honest, thank you but I am still not taking any chances. The panacur should arrive tomorrow, so I intend to treat both of them just to be on the safe side especially as the treatment will not do them any harm.

Unfortunately both of them will have picked up on my emotions on Thursday evening when the episode happened, I was in a blind panic. I was talking to him half expecting him to answer 

Hubby re-stuffed their new toy with dandelion salad for them. They loved it.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you, I haven't been here for awhile but people here are very knowledgable so I am back
Good to hear Barney is much better.
We panacur ours every 6 months for 28 days -I have checked with Iain (our exotic who used to work in very posh referral and took care if my Stuart when he had tumour)-Iain confirmed that I won't be able to stop risk of EC but lower the risk by giving them 28 days course every 6 months.
You can get panacur at pets t home id you wish to start treatment and your order is not at your home tomorrow.
Good luck and really hope Barney doesnt have EC


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

He could also have swallowed water the wrong way or it had irritated his airways. Mine big guys occasionally do a similar thing whilst eating and it scares the daylights out of me. They go very still and pull their stomachs in and then start to sneeze/wheeze/cough whilst shaking their heads and sometimes pawing their face. I've had the vets Check them over but nothing is apparent. ...chances are they are greedy so and so ' s and a bit of food has got lodged. It's always shortlived and recovery is within a minute. But as there's been a head tilt noted I'd still panacur them to be on the safe side.


----------

